# Corroded Electrical Connections



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I noticed when I was charging one of my batteries that the electrical connections are already rusty and crusty white where the battery cables connect on the trailer. I took everything apart and wirebrushed them and went to the hardware store to get some new stainless steel nuts and washers to connect them back up. 
Should I put vasaline on everything while putting it back together or what or am I getting electralysis. Before I picked up my trailer I went to the dealer and measured the battery brackets on another and noticed the connection were all crusty white too. I'm thinking because all the bad weather back east maybe it sat in it for a while or when it was shipped here. I noticed the the elbow connectors on my propane lines, the leaf spring brackets and bolts, and the wheel studs are rusty too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the warning I'll have to check mine out too.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not too "up " on electrical knowledge, but isn't the white crusty stuff a possible indication of one or more lose connections in the overall circuit? If I remember correctly, seems I heard or read that somewhere long ago. The connection dosen't have to be 'disconnected' per say, but enough to create some resistance in the circuit. If I'm wrong, please enlighten me so I will know. Just a possibility.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

bassplunker said:


> Should I put vasaline on everything while putting it back together or what or am I getting electralysis.


Electrolysis? You need some hair removed permanently?
















If you want to insulate any electrical connection you should ONLY use a product that say dielectric on it. Those don't impeded the electrical flow. Personally, I use dielectric silicone grease on all my connections. Works like a charm.


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

Every year I have to clean those leads on the trailer. I will have to try that gel. Also all of you need to look under the trailer and check the brackets that hold the gas line in place and check the fitting to make sure they are still in place. Every year I find screws missing on those brackets and I have to replace them. The vibrations from the road work them loose.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Every year I find screws missing on those brackets and I have to replace them. The vibrations from the road work them loose.


I'll keep that in mind for the PDI. Are those screws accesable without removing the bottom cover? Would locktite, or a lockwasher work at keeping things secure? Haven't taken delivery yet, so I'm trying to picture this in my mind.

Tim


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Years ago sears was selling some type of spacer that would go under the batter cable that would keep from corrosion building on the battery cable headâ€¦ you might check with them or a auto parts store they should have themâ€¦ good luck

Pete action


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

The screws are are self tapping metal screws that are used on the cover and the gas line brackets which are located on the outside of the bottom cover. All of these screws are visible from under the trailer without having to remove anything


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, I just found out about dielectric silicone from one of Vern's links. Also, Electrolysis is found when electrical systems are compromised (ground problems, conflicting elements, etc.) I do hate to shave though so maybe electralysis isn't such a bad idea. I just hope I don't break into a rousing rendition of Shawnia Twain's, 'Feel Like a Woman' though.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't noticed any corrosion on my battery terminals, but I noticed corrosion on one terminal of the 7-way cord from the trailer that plugs into the truck. Is there something I can do minimize this?


----------

